# El Gallo De Los Diablos



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I finished up something I have been working on for a while.
Nothing like a mouth full of tapeworms  









Here are a few more pics
http://grimvisions.com/2007/05/20/el-gallo-del-los-diablos/


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

As always Krough, one of a kind and expertly done!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well well Welcome back stranger...
very nice ,
wings anyone


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow Krough! That's all I have to say.....very original prop, from the master of originality.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

krough, been missing ya. 

Nice to see that you haven't gone straight.

You are just wrong, in a creepy sort of way.

Really, really wrong.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You don't work for Lloyd Kauffman at Troma Films, do you?

That looks like it should have been one of the chicken zombies from _Poultrygeist._:zombie:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it Krough....it's so "you" hehe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love Troma Films! Have you considered life as a prop artist, Krough?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Chicken Zombies!!!!!!
Now another reason not to leave the big city......


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... that thing is... well... wow.... I wish I had some of the imagination that you do Kurt.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Another outstanding prop Krough. A nice twisted blend.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow krough---thats sick, in a good way


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very original, very dark. Nice detailing. I love it.

mmmm tapeworms.....  

Excellently disturbing piece Krough.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I flipped in here on this to see what you created Krough, and my 5 year old son was passing by at the time so he looked over...he jumped back about a foot. I laughed until i cried so it must be a good one. Great job. Creepy though.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yuk... I like it, that should get the TOT's doing the double take.
And thanks turtle, you inspired me to have my 6yo daughter take a peek and now she's giving me 'the look'. LOL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

My 5 year old looked at it too.. 
he said 'OOOO' and then 'oh we should make one like that mom', then he frowned and said 'but it will scare all the kids too much and no one will come for candy'. and then gave me that evil little grin he inherited from me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Now, that made me laugh!
Oh, Kurt, you need more meds! LOL


DeadSpider said:


> My 5 year old looked at it too..
> he said 'OOOO' and then 'oh we should make one like that mom', then he frowned and said 'but it will scare all the kids too much and no one will come for candy'. and then gave me that evil little grin he inherited from me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just showed my 2 year old this, and he said," Wow!" and smiled a great big smile as he came closer for another look.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

I think I'm going to barf now that thing is disgusting great work!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Only from the mind of krough could something like that be born.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

"Twisted" doesn't even begin to describe this! Wow.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like! I like! Only YOU can make chickens scary, Krough. That thing would give me nightmares!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha ..i love it but the tapeworm grosses me out!! ewwww


----------

